
Clojure IDEs - The Grand Tour - rayvega
http://www.bestinclass.dk/index.clj/2010/03/clojure-ides-the-grand-tour-getting-started.html
======
angrycoder
As usual, all roads seem to lead back to emacs.

~~~
tree_of_item
What gives you this impression? The author uses Emacs, but Emacs is by no
means the choice of most programmers.

~~~
klanger
According to a recent clojure survey "Emacs ran away with it, actually moreso
than I expected, in use by 70% all respondents."
[http://muckandbrass.com/web/display/~cemerick/2010/06/07/Res...](http://muckandbrass.com/web/display/~cemerick/2010/06/07/Results+from+the+State+of+Clojure%2C+Summer+2010+Survey)

~~~
tree_of_item
What I got from that article:

"I continue to maintain that broad acceptance and usage of Clojure will
require that there be top-notch development environments for it that mere
mortals can use and not be intimidated by...and IMO, while emacs is hugely
capable, I think it falls down badly on a number of counts related to
usability, community/ecosystem, and interoperability."

But I was specifically speaking about the grandparent's post in reaction to
this submission. What could be taken from this article to suggest that "all
roads lead back to Emacs"?

It strikes me as a very smug pro-Emacs comment that has nothing to do with the
article besides the fact that it mentions Emacs at all.

------
DTrejo
Comments on this when it was posted previously:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1196550>

------
sigzero
Thanks for that. It was a good quick intro to the choices of IDE.

------
reader5000
Wow, this is like the greatest clojure blog I've ever seen.

~~~
burke
You might say it's the... "best in class"...

Sorry, I'll go back to reddit.

